# combination hot and cold smoker.......possible??



## expat smoker

I've been struggling with my bar b q smoker and am now thinking of building a combination hot and cold smoker,,,,,,if that is possible?? 

I can imagine a half drum set on the side for the burn box and maybe 2 outlets for the heat/smoke.  one short and direct for the hot smoke and another longer and possibly buried under the soil to cool the smoke and with vent closures to regulate it. The smoke box could be maybe two 55 gal drums welded together end to end with rebar for hanging meats or support for racks.  could be made from oil drums or possibly from bricks using the same approximate volumes.

Questions I have are

1] can it be done??

2] if it can be done, then what would be the optimal pipe diameter and lengths for hot and cold pipes?

3] would metal drums be better than brick??

4] where should the exhaust be located??

5] and has this been done before and if so, then where could I get pics and or plans or links?

I have googled all over the place and can't find any thing.

Thanks in advance for any info or advise


----------



## fwismoker

Having a cold smoker and hot smoker combo is a simple as not using your heat and either attaching a cold smoke generator or throwing a one like the a-maze-n smoker in your smoking area/box.View media item 192881
I'm cold smoking in this picture using my smoke daddy cold smoker.  What ever  generator you use you want thin blue smoke.


----------



## expat smoker

CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it

CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it

Can cold smoke be achieved without buying another gadget?? Living in Thailand, it's hard to find all the cool gadgets that you guys in the US take for granted.  Is there a manual way to get cold smoke??


----------



## maumee smoker

*I have a 250 gal smoker that i built. I do hot and cold smoking on it. Have smoked everything from a pig to butter and cheeses. The key i have found is that I just start off with about 6 or 7 peices of charcoal in my chimney ant put 2 small soaked chunks of my wood on the coals. Just an easy way to manage the temp and in the summer when it is hott out just put a tray of ice under what you are smoking to help off set the temp. Know need to spend money on fancy things. Good luck*

*












cold smoke.jpg



 maumee smoker
 Jan 13, 2013





*


----------



## expat smoker

Maumee......250 gal smoker??  Wow, that's a big one....could you mean 50 gal oil drum?? Is the firebox off set?? Would love to see a pic of the whole thing if you can.

Thanks in advance....


----------



## chef jimmyj

It is a lot of reading but you should get some Ideas here for a Drum Smoker. I would build it to hot smoke. Cold smoke can be made as simple as filling a large juice can full of Wood Chips and sticking a Low Watt Soldering Iron through a hole near the bottom...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/67767/info-on-uds


----------



## themeatwagon

Bumping an old thread...

I too have this question.

We're building a grill/smoker/cold smoker trailer and I would like to have the fire box (wood stove) feed the smoker (275 gal oil tank), then that feeds the cold smoker (10 gal? water expansion tank). My concern is that the smoke from the hot smoker will be too hot when it enters the cold smoker. I may repurpose another expansion tank as an ice box to cool the smoke before it reaches the cold smoker. I have a feeling it's just going to be a lot of trial and error, but I'd like to get other people's opinions based on personal experience.


----------



## bermishker

Tim Farmer Country Kitchen on youtube. His smoker build is the best hot/cold design I've seen yet for stationary smokers. I have yet to find one that's prefab the has all the options I'd like.


----------



## daveomak

TheMeatwagon said:


> Bumping an old thread...
> 
> I too have this question.
> 
> We're building a grill/smoker/cold smoker trailer and I would like to have the fire box (wood stove) feed the smoker (275 gal oil tank), then that feeds the cold smoker (10 gal? water expansion tank). My concern is that the smoke from the hot smoker will be too hot when it enters the cold smoker. I may repurpose another expansion tank as an ice box to cool the smoke before it reaches the cold smoker. I have a feeling it's just going to be a lot of trial and error, but I'd like to get other people's opinions based on personal experience.




Best bet.... build 2 smokers....  hard to keep the temp below ~75 deg. F with a fire...


----------

